# My hedgie only comes out when I go to bed?



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

So I've had Earl Grey for a month now. He's friendly with me, is fine with being handled (after the initial being upset over being picked up out of his cage), and likes to cuddle with me. But he's never out and about in his cage when I'm awake or anything. I know hedgehogs are nocturnal, but he doesn't even come out at night when I'm still awake.

My friends just got a hedgehog today, 8 months old. She put him in his cage, and he's been looking around. He's running in his wheel while her room lights are on, his cage being on her desk right next to her on her computer (it's night time as I'm posting this right now).

Is it because he's older? Or has his last owner gotten him used to being up even if people are around? I take out Earl Grey to play during the day and a bit at night, so he's not unused to being out and around me. But whenever he's in his cage when people are awake, he's hiding.

Is this normal? Or is there anything I need to or can do about this?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nah, it's nothing bit to worry about.  It's just the difference in hedgehog personalities. Some don't care if they're watched while eating, wheeling,etc. Some only come out with low lights on, some won't budge until every light is off and everything is perfectly still. From what I've seen on here, it seems like hedgies that come out in the light or with people watching are the rare ones. Most hedgehogs prefer to not be watched while wheeling or going about their business. Secretive little creatures! :lol:


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

I've had my Milo since Saturday and he has yet to come out and play while I'm awake. I can stay up till midnight and he will wait till I got to bed to come out. I know he comes out after I go to bed because his wheel is dirty in the morning and his food has been eaten. I've read on another thread while researching hedgehogs that some are just like that.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thistle is the exact same way, she will only come out when every light is off and she thinks no one is around. If she's out and you try and watch her and she notices your movement she will dive under her igloo until you leave. Or sometimes she gets busted if I come home late and turn on a light, I'll see her staring at me frozen on her wheel but it's swinging back and forth as evidence. "What?? I wasn't running." :lol:


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Percy only comes out the second I go to bed. During the day I've never seen him come out unless I take him out. I don't mind it, as it means he just wants to sleep, and I don't feel guilty for the days I don't have time to take him out. I've come home from work, turned the lights out and caught him wheeling too. He freezes, looks at me, then darts for his snuggle pouch. lol


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Fitz comes out when I am still awake and have my bedside lamp on sometimes. He doesn't mind eating if I am paying attention, but if he is wheeling and he notices that I am watching him he will stop and sit on the wheel for a few minutes until I look away. If I don't stop watching him he will eventually go back to his bed. lol. He also has a ball and a car in his cage that I have never seen him play with or even really go near, but they are almost always moved around in the morning.


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay, good to know my hedgehog isn't abnormal. My friend's new hedgehog is! lol kidding~

If I do hear him up and about in his cage at night, I can get away with turning on a flashlight or a dim light and looking at him. He'll freeze at first, going stone still. But then eventually he goes back to whatever he was doing, not having a problem with me.


----------

